# [solved] azureus & eclipse starten nicht - swt / gtk ?

## deJunior

Hallo Ihr,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass Azureus kurz nach dem Start abschmiert. Wenn ich es von der Konsole starte bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```

christian@hugo ~ $ azureus 

using /home/christian/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

java.net.ConnectException: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:518)

        at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(NetworkClient.java:155)

        at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(HttpClient.java:389)

        at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(HttpClient.java:516)

        at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(HttpClient.java:233)

        at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(HttpClient.java:306)

        at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(HttpClient.java:318)

        at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(HttpURLConnection.java:788)

        at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(HttpURLConnection.java:729)

        at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(HttpURLConnection.java:654)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.executeHTTP(VersionCheckClient.java:374)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.performVersionCheck(VersionCheckClient.java:296)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.getVersionCheckInfoSupport(VersionCheckClient.java:145)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.getVersionCheckInfo(VersionCheckClient.java:122)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.versioncheck.VersionCheckClient.DHTEnableAllowed(VersionCheckClient.java:196)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.dht.DHTPlugin$11.runSupport(DHTPlugin.java:738)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

/usr/libexec/SWT: No such file or directory.

christian@hugo ~ $ ls -l /usr/libexec/SWT

ls: Zugriff auf /usr/libexec/SWT nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Versionen von SWT und Azureus:

dev-java/swt-3.3

net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4-r1

Beides habe ich schon remerged. Von SWT habe ich auch schon die Versionen (~)3.2.2-r1 und (~)3.3_rc4 probiert. Funktioniert hat azureus schon mit der swt-3.3. Auch der downgrade hatte keinen Erfolg.

Ich denke es liegt an SWT, weiß allerdings nicht woran genau und wie ich das Problem beheben kann.

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem, oder weiß jemand eine Lösung?

Hier noch der inhalt von emerge --info wenn es helfen sollte.

```

hugo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Sep 2007 13:29:01 +0000

distcc[29690] (dcc_mkdir) ERROR: mkdir /var/tmp/portage/.distcc/state failed: No such file or directory [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/initng-portage /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-experimental/gnome"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi aiglx alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cairo cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dga directfb divx4linux dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash gb gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg ldap ly mad maildir midi mikmod mmx mono mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlon nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp openssh openssl oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba sdl session slang speex spell spl sqlite sse ssl svg tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vorbis win32codecs wmf x86 xface xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i915 i810 vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by deJunior on Wed Sep 26, 2007 9:51 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## deJunior

hat keiner von euch ne Idee?

Was ergibt bei euch denn:

echo $UI

habt ich /usr/libexec/SWT oder wo liegt denn das Binary von SWT... gibt es überhaupt ein Binary

Gruß

Christian

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo deJunior.

Das Verzeichnis /usr/libexec/SWT gibt es bei mir auch nicht. Die SWT-Bibliotheken liegen in /usr/lib und /usr/share/swt-3/lib.

Warum dein azureus swt an der falschen Stelle sucht, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Möglicherweise liegt es an der verwendeten Java-Version.

Ich benutze folgendes Java:

```

$ eselect java-vm show

Current system-vm

  sun-jdk-1.5

```

Die Variable $UI muss sicher nicht gesetzt sein, damit es funktioniert.

----------

## deJunior

Hi, 

zuerst meine Java-Version:

```
hugo ~ # eselect java-vm show 

Current system-vm

  sun-jdk-1.6 
```

SWT kann ich bei mir nur unter /usr/share/swt-3/lib/ finden. Das ist allerdings ein .jar file.. ich gehe davon aus, dass dies seine Richtigkeit hat.

```

hugo ~ # ls -d /usr/lib/[Ss]*

/usr/lib/samba  /usr/lib/Scrt1.o  /usr/lib/seamonkey  /usr/lib/sendmail  /usr/lib/sigc++-2.0  /usr/lib/svn-javahl

hugo ~ # ls -s /usr/share/swt-3/lib/[Ss]*

1036 /usr/share/swt-3/lib/swt.jar

```

bug-buddy erstellt mir beim absturz noch folgenden Fehlerbericht:

```
System: Linux 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 #2 PREEMPT Thu May 31 12:01:10 CEST 2007 i686

X Vendor: The X.Org Foundation

X Vendor Release: 10400000

Selinux: No

Accessibility: Disabled

GTK+ Theme: Clearlooks

Icon Theme: gnome

Memory status: size: 224661504 vsize: 224661504 resident: 41660416 share: 13103104 rss: 41660416 rss_rlim: 4294967295

CPU usage: start_time: 1190571655 rtime: 236 utime: 216 stime: 20 cutime:4 cstime: 2 timeout: 0 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 100

Backtrace was generated from '/usr/libexec/SWT'

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(no debugging symbols found)

----CUT----

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

0xb7f05410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#0  0xb7f05410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb7ed9a6e in pthread_join () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#2  0x0804dce8 in ContinueInNewThread ()

#3  0x080497f6 in main ()

The program is running.  Quit anyway (and detach it)? (y or n) [answered Y; input not from terminal]

----------- .xsession-errors ---------------------

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/message2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/sent.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/message2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/message2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/sent.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/message2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/sent.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/sent.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/message2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/sent.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

No running windows found

Playing WAVE '../data/sounds/message2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

using /home/christian/.azureus/gentoo.config

/usr/bin/azureus: line 72: /dev/stderr: Keine Berechtigung

/usr/libexec/SWT: No such file or directory.

--------------------------------------------------

```

Ich hatte vor kurzem Probleme mit Python. Damit dürfte es aber eigentlich nichts zu tun haben oder?

Ich versuche nun gerade ein emerge -e azureus das sind 300 Pakete, kann also ein wenig dauern. Sollte jemand noch eine andere Idee haben, dann nur raus damit. Ich bin für jede Idee dankbar.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## deJunior

So habe nun sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.12 installiert und als user vm ausgewählt.

Nun erhalte ich folgenden Fehler wenn ich azureus starte:

```
christian@hugo ~ $ azureus

using /home/christian/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

0bc465c9-be52-7225-7ec788bf-536f8e2b is dumped

xmlXPathCompOpEval: function has-same-node not found

XPath error : Unregistered function

xmlXPathCompiledEval: 2 objects left on the stack.

```

Das emerge -e azureus ist ohne Fehler durchgelaufen hat aber auch nichts geholfen.

Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

Christian

----------

## deJunior

Hallo Ihr,

ich hoffe doch das irgendwann jemand eine Idee hat.

Inzwischen habe ich bemerkt, dass von diesem Fehler nicht nur azureus betroffen ist, sondern auch Eclipse. Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter, da ich eclipse für mein Studium benötige.

Beim starten von eclipse erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
christian@hugo ~/eigene_dokumente/eclipse/bank $ eclipse-3.2 

/usr/libexec/Eclipse: No such file or directory.

```

Das heißt ich vermute, dass swt irgendetwas nicht findet und dann unter /usr/libexec nachsieht. Könnte es vielleicht an gtk liegen? Ich bin hier jetzt wild am raten. Doch leider fehlen mir die Antworten.

MfG

Christian

----------

## deJunior

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe das Problem inzwischen erkannt und gelöst.

Da ich den gnome-experimental Overlay verwende hatte ich auf meinem System bug-buddy-2.20.0 installiert. Aus irgend einem Grund gibt es da Probleme mit gnomebreakpad siehe BUG #192310.

Als Workaround habe ich einfach bug-buddy-2.20.0 masekd und die Version 2.18.1 installiert.

Bis auf einen kleinen Fehler beim starten des Programms läuft es nun einwandfrei:

```
christian@hugo ~ $ azureus 

using /home/christian/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit Fehlermeldungen temporär oder dauerhaft auf Englisch zu erhalten?[/url]

----------

## musv

 *deJunior wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit Fehlermeldungen temporär oder dauerhaft auf Englisch zu erhalten?[/url]

 

Ja, gibt es.

Dauerhaft:

LC_ALL in /etc/env.d/02locale

Temporär:

in der Konsole eingeben:

```
export LC_ALL=C

meinProgrammstarten

```

----------

